

Hacking the Roland SuperSaw - S_A_P
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=258924

======
S_A_P
Some DSP gurus on the site explore reverse engineering one of the (IMHO) most
annoying synthesizer sounds on the planet. Alot of good work done in this.

